# Automatic elecetronic dimming for sunset in your viv!



## Ricard (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont know if you have this in US?









It comes in 

2x20W - 40cm (15,75 inches)
2x30W - 60cm (23,6 inches)
2x40W - 90cm (35,4 inches)

and you put it on 10, 12 or 14hrs light cycle.


> The Exo Terra Light Cycle Unit Electronic Dimming Terrarium Lamp Controller, is an electronic ballast, a timer and a dusk - dawn simulator in one. The timer can be set for three lighting periods: 10, 12 or 14 hours. When a daytime cycle starts it will take about 30 minutes to bring the light output of the bulb to 100%, simulating a natural dawn period. At the end of each daytime cycle it will take again about 30 minutes to go from 100% light output to 0%, simulating a natural dusk period. This is less stressful for the animals and even stimulates breeding behaviour in many species of reptiles. It gives the animals time to retreat into their burrows or hiding places. *(from the Exo Terra web site)*


Enjoy!

Kind regards from over seas ...


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

That's sweet. Too bad those lights probably wont do our plants any good. I wonder if it's interchangable?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never seen one in PA or FL.

Why do all the cool toys and books and tanks and and... come from Europe?



......can I come over there and stay for a few years?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have seen these in NY while at a petco, they are very expensive - Exo Terra : Products : Light Cycle Unit

NickBoudin - They house full spectrum t8 lights Exo Terra : Products : Linear Fluorescent Bulbs


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've seen them at Jim Hitchock's (jehitch) store. Very cool, and it appeared that they would work with any t12 florescent.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> I have seen these in NY while at a petco, they are very expensive - Exo Terra : Products : Light Cycle Unit
> 
> NickBoudin - They house full spectrum t8 lights Exo Terra : Products : Linear Fluorescent Bulbs


Damn, I didnt think they were good bulbs. I wonder if you can still connect other bulbs, or if it's on it's own ballast, or what.

Still never saw one before! lol


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

I actually do have one of these, I have it on my chameleon cage. 

The box is a self contained ballast with end caps for any T8 or T10 light you want to use. they don't come with bulbs, I'm using UVB fluorescents for the chameleons, but you could just as easily have grow lights in there. 

Before I gripe too much I should say that it's possible that I have a defective unit, but it doesn't seem so...

The "simulated dawn and dusk" are crap. The unit claims to illuminate and dim linearly from 0% to 100% over a period of 20 minutes. In actuality it comes on at about 70%, then steps up to 100% in 4-5 obvious steps. Same when it turns off. I can hardly tell the difference between full power and "dawn" or "dusk". 
The timer works ok... It has setting for 10, 12, or 14 hours of daylight. All you do is set it to the desired time period and flip the switch on at the time you want the lights to come on. Only problem is that the timer is a few minutes off of 24 hours so I have to reset mine every week or so because the lights start to come on at 6:30 instead of 7:00.

As far as mounting options, this is a good setup. The endcaps are attached to 4ft leads so you can put the bulbs individually wherever you want. There are no reflectors or covers for the bulbs so you would need to get these also, unless you like looking directly at your bulbs...

Overall I would rate this thing about a 5 out of 10. It works well as far as a useful adaptable lighting system, but DOES NOT simulate dusk/dawn as promised.


 *If anyone has had a different experience with these (IE DOES simulate dusk/dawn) I would like to know so I can find out if mine is working correctly or not.


----------



## Ricard (Dec 17, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> I've never seen one in PA or FL.
> Why do all the cool toys and books and tanks and and... come from Europe?
> ......can I come over there and stay for a few years?


*lol*  You're welcome!


----------



## Ricard (Dec 17, 2008)

Deadly_Kermit said:


> I actually do have one of these, I have it on my chameleon cage.
> 
> The box is a self contained ballast with end caps for any T8 or T10 light you want to use. they don't come with bulbs, I'm using UVB fluorescents for the chameleons, but you could just as easily have grow lights in there.
> 
> ...



O'boy!

You must have a unit that is malfunctioning. Send it back or go back to the dealer.

Kind rgds


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you using one of these units? does it do what it is supposed to do? I have never seen another one on action, and I have never found somone else that has one. 
I got mine at the local fish store, they wont take returns on electronics, and I seriously doubt I could find any paperwork to send back to exoterra for an exchange. Might be worth another $50 to get a working one, but I can't in good conscience order another one without some confirmation that mine is malfunctioning.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you call hagen? They are very nice people. And if the place you bought it from won't take it back ask them to talk to thier hagen rep about it.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice find!
This sounds like a very interesting product as long as dusk/dawn setting works as it claims.
I don't remember seeing this unit at Black Jungle's booth when I was at NY rep show, though they seem to carry all exo products. I will pay more attention at the next show coming up the end of this month.

Deadly_Kermit (or anyone using this unit) Can you tell me how long these 4 cords from the main unit to the end caps are?
Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What is this product running? Cost-wise?

I am going to go with some of those LED fish tank lights for an experiment....not that the animals would utilize it but it just looks cool.

Daylight/ Dusk lighting always intrigued me when I had my 110 gallon reef.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I also have 2 of these units and I agree they do not simulate dusk/dawn very well.I also have the same problem with the timers. They must be reset every so often. Overall I am happy with it but its not what I expected. 5 out of 10.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ckreef said:


> I also have 2 of these units and I agree they do not simulate dusk/dawn very well.I also have the same problem with the timers. They must be reset every so often. Overall I am happy with it but its not what I expected. 5 out of 10.


...and you are happy with it????

I know I'm not taking one even if offered for fee based on the reviews on this thread.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine were free and I dont have to buy timers so its all good.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I've seen them at Jim Hitchock's (jehitch) store. Very cool, and it appeared that they would work with any t12 florescent.


Actually it works with t8 bulbs (such as the exo terras), or t10s. I have one set up in the store for a commercial job we are installing this month. It comes on at about 10%, and then works it way up over 20 minutes to full brightness. If you watch really closely, you can catch the "steps" as it brightens, but once the bulbs are hidden in the canopy, most people wouldn't notice.


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

ckreef said:


> I also have 2 of these units and I agree they do not simulate dusk/dawn very well.I also have the same problem with the timers. They must be reset every so often. Overall I am happy with it but its not what I expected. 5 out of 10.


Looks as if the units are not malfunctioning, just crappy. I won't buy another one. 





The leads going to each light are 5ft

They run $56.99 at Drs. Foster and Smith.com if anyone still thinks they should buy one...

Terrarium Lighting for Reptiles: Exo Terra Electronic Dimming Controller at Drs. Foster and Smith

Even though these units don't actually do what they say, they are still a decent setup for less than $60. pretty much any lighting hood will cost you more then that, so if you are looking to make DIY light hood, I guess these are pretty practical, but don't buy them for the dimming effect, and expect to reset the timer once a week.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Deadly_Kermit said:


> I actually do have one of these, I have it on my chameleon cage.
> 
> The box is a self contained ballast with end caps for any T8 or T10 light you want to use. they don't come with bulbs, I'm using UVB fluorescents for the chameleons, but you could just as easily have grow lights in there.
> 
> ...


Yes, you definitely have a defective unit or the first gen that came out. The first ones they produced had a high defect rate with the dimmer. I had one that I took apart and adapted onto a VHO ballast and it worked very well for me controlling over 220 watts of light. They also sell alot of similar devices for reef tanks, which are of much higher quality generally speaking.


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

I also have 2 of Hagen's T5HO systems on my aquarium. They are much higher quality. Pretty much the same idea as the dimming system (self contained ballast with individual leads for the lights), only without the timer or dimming system. I'm much more impressed with these systems. The T5s put out a LOT more light than T8s, and they work flawlessly. They are about the same price, around 55-60$ each, and they work.

I'm going to see if I can get in contact with Hagen to see if they will replace my dimming system, or trade me for the newer version. I've heard good things about their CS, hopefully they will help me out.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier just to use an X-10 type controller?


----------



## dannyces (Apr 1, 2008)

i have been looking for something like this but i would really like to find some kinda DIY verison does anyone have any idea on how to make one of these??


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Deadly_Kermit said:


> I also have 2 of Hagen's T5HO systems on my aquarium. They are much higher quality. Pretty much the same idea as the dimming system (self contained ballast with individual leads for the lights), only without the timer or dimming system.


My nephew has a powerwheels car that is just like my suburban, only it doesn't have a drive train or navigation...

JK, I could not resist....lol.
Home depot has an entire section for dimmers and such.


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

Ha ha... Funny... 
Building a DIY fluorescent fixture isn't very hard. Nicholas is right, Home Depot has all the stuff you would ever need. As long as you get the right ballast for the type of lights you are using, putting it together is pretty straight forward. You can even get all the parts you need in a 'kit' from some guy on Ebay, but I bet you can get them cheaper if you buy them all yourself.

An X10 controller would be pretty cool. You could set a dimmer in every terrarium, aquarium, paludarium, and any other 'arium you might have in your own personal zoo, and run them all from one remote box. I never really thought of that before. Easier...? probably not, but way cooler!


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I might just get one of those... or build me own for like 5 dollars  Exo Terra is expensive lol. Is it true that frogs like to stick to a schedule? Thats what I've heard from Pete Mertens...


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I picked up one of these about a year and a half ago. The 2 x 40w version.
It was defective to the point of not functioning at all. The lights would come on full (no cycle up) and then shut off after about 5 minutes.

Called Hagen... They said that they had a batch of these that were doing this and mailed me out a replacement.

However, the replacement didn't work entirely as advertised. The dimming wasn't as gradual as they made it sound. Came on at about 60% then over 20 minutes finalized at a 100%. I called Hagen back and they said that the unit was functioning properly.

I'm not sure if second generation units are any better. For those of you that are using ones that are working at a more gradual on and off phases, how recent did you purchase yours?


One downside I did find to these was that there is no reflector, obviously. In a hood or canopy the reflector on the back makes a really huge difference I find.


As for Exo-Terra's Compact tops... They are rather aesthetically pleasing, but I'd consider them pretty expensive... Just some wires and a few lamp sockets from Home Depot would cost you about $10CDN -- or less. As for the actual canopy structure, you can get as fancy as you want really. I've seen a few people use a piece of plastic rain gutter cut to size and the sockets mounted inside... then they just used some of that metallic looking bristol board as a reflector.

I'm actually working on a design for a build myself. Once I finalize the design and start the build, I'll start a thread.


----------



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

I got in touch with Hagen. It looks like mine was working the way it's supposed to. Still comes on about 70% and steps up to 100% in 3 or 4 jumps over 20 minutes.

Has anyone actually seen one of these that work they way they are advertised?


----------

